

Jquery Basics Series  - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/10/jquery-basics-series-1.html
Hi Friends, if you really want to learn jQuery follow basic series on 9lessons. Jquery is an awesome javascipt library, it’s help you for developing dazing web projects.<p>In this tutorial I want to discuss very basic level jquery and working with Click() event.
======
Plugawy
That's enough! jQuery is the most popular JS framework -> everyone is writing
about it -> there are thousands of tutorials on how to start working with
jquery/understand jquery/build a toilet with jquery -> why another one? Can we
see something more advanced? Like - how to create reusable pieces of code
instead of

    
    
        $('stuff').click(function() { alert('wowza!'); });
    

? Thank you.

~~~
mdg
I agree with your code example. Does that even require jQuery? The people
doing more advanced jQuery are too busy doing, well, advanced jQuery to blog
about it.

As a side note (or should I say down vote?), this guys blog has been posted to
HN before, with the same lack of quality. It is a perfect demonstration of
sheep mentality and really symbolizes everything that turns me off about the
online tech/programming community right now.

No I dont care to see your facebook

No I wont follow you on twitter

No I dont care about articles titled "99 must-have problems (but a bitch aint
one)"

Please try to post something _you_ find interesting or original and not try to
just get hits to your site.

Sorry for that, but I do feel better now

~~~
cglee
I don't fault the author for blogging it, but it probably shouldn't be
submitted to HACKER news.

------
bradgessler
Could somebody point me to a tutorial/article on how to code up OO-ish (think
Prototype-like) classes in jQuery? I need to build out some client-side models
but can't quite wrap my head around how to do that in jQuery.

~~~
Plugawy
jQuery doesn't support classes on its own. There might be a plugin for that.

Taking from my own experience (I built rather big Adobe AIR app with jquery)
if you need classes (and all the stuff that comes with OOP) you are better of
using Prototype or MooTools. When you reach certain size of an application
written using jQuery maintenance becomes a nightmare

------
rickbold
Informative

